#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: 4m Adapt & Fine - το πλήρες πακέτο

## antboton

Πωλείται το γνωστό μηχανολογικό πρόγραμμα της 4Μ ADAPT (υπολογιστικό) και το FINE (σχεδιαστικό) με τα 2 εγχειρίδια του καθώς και το συμπληρωματικό βιβλίο "Δουλεύοντας με το FINE" με δώρο τη γνωστή σειρά "Τετράδια Μηχανικού":

1.ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΠΤΩΣΕΩΝ - 2 ΒΙΟΜΗΧΑΝΙΚΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ - ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΜΑΤΩΝ (Συνοδεύεται από CD-ROM) 

2.ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΑΝΕΛΚΥΣΤΗΡΩΝ - ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΜΑΤΩΝ (Συνοδεύεται από CD-ROM) 

3.ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΥΔΡΑΥΛΙΚΩΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ (Από τη θεωρία στην επίλυση με Η/Υ) 

4. ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΠΥΡΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ - ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΜΑΤΩΝ (Συνοδεύεται από CD-ROM) 

5. ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΠΕΡΙΒΑΛΛΟΝΤΙΚΩΝ ΕΠΙΠΤΩΣΕΩΝ - 1 ΤΟΥΡΙΣΤΙΚΕΣ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΙΣ - ΟΛΟΚΛΗΡΩΜΕΝΗ ΣΕΙΡΑ ΒΟΗΘΗΜΑΤΩΝ (Συνοδεύεται από CD-ROM) 

6. ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΗΛΕΚΤΡΙΚΩΝ ΕΓΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΕΩΝ (Από τη θεωρία στην επίλυση με Η/Υ)(Συνοδεύεται από CD-ROM) 

7. ΜΕΛΕΤΕΣ ΤΕΧΝΙΚΟΥ ΑΣΦΑΛΕΙΑΣ - Β' Έκδοση (Συνοδεύεται από CD-ROM) 

8. Θερμουδραυλικές εγκαταστάσεις 

9. Εισαγωγή στο AUTOCAD2007. 

10. Προδιαγραφές Η/Μ Εγκάταστάσεων. 

Τιμή: *1.500€*

Επικοινωνία: antboton@gmail.com

----------

